# Abu 6500 c4 repair



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Anybody around the Charlotte nc area work on abu reels


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I've taken my 6500c3 apart a few times but I'm in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

WilliP said:


> Anybody around the Charlotte nc area work on abu reels


Check out Ben's . . .

*http://www.bensreelservice.com/*

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Im thinking about doing it myself but might go through bens


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

WilliP said:


> Im thinking about doing it myself but might go through bens


Alan Tani's website is excellent !

*http://alantani.com/*

These tutorials may be helpful . . .

*http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?127767-Cleaning-and-Lubing-a-ABU-6500-C4*

*http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=1512.0*

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

There really isn't much to them. I'm in charlotte and have had mine apart for a complete cleaning. Way easier than a spinner. I'm in Ocracoke right now but will be back next week.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ABUs are Super Easy and Simple...
I use a guy in Texas for my parts he is very reasonable in his prices and shipping, usually has it in stock, and accepts PayPal and credit cards...I recently bought some a
ABU brakes to use on a Saltist.. He was late shipping them so he refunded my shipping because of his error. I thought that was pretty damn cool.

He can also help you troubleshoot any issue over the phone..
Do a google on Dad's Ole Tackle in Conroe Tx


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> ABUs are Super Easy and Simple...
> I use a guy in Texas for my parts he is very reasonable in his prices and shipping, usually has it in stock, and accepts PayPal and credit cards...I recently bought some ABU brakes to use on a Saltist.. He was late shipping them so he refunded my shipping because of his error. I thought that was pretty damn cool.
> 
> He can also help you troubleshoot any issue over the phone..
> Do a google on Dad's Ole Tackle in Conroe Tx


Nice find !

*http://www.dadsoletackle.com/*


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

Im gonna teardown my oldest reel tomorrow after reading all these great sites and. YouTube videos its got my confidence up. Worse comes up im sure i can send sombody a box of parts and say oops im sure its happened befor. Just made plans to stay on oak island july 4th weekend im scared to send anything off for now


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> Nice find !
> 
> *http://www.dadsoletackle.com/*


Why is it you feel the need to add a link to my thread? My suggestion WAS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS! 
I could have very well done the same thing.. If he really wanted to look it up I'm sure he would have. Google makes things so easy...He might have found something useful along the way, as I have done many times. Similarly to how I found the above mentioned retailer. By doing my own searches! 

I sure do not need your approval on "what is , or is not a nice find." I actually "use" my equipment and not take pictures of it and post them. So repairs are necessary from time to time.

YOU ARE NOT the forum's, moderator, monitor, search engine. 

I actually fish, and I Fish REGULARLY! Unlike you, who only dreams of fishing and does so from your living room using this forum. Why don't you get off your ass and spend less time on this fourm and more time on the water? No, wait ... The last couple of times you fished we all heard about the terrible experience you had fishing Rodanthe , and Jennette's .. Grass in the water and , no fish biting.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

WilliP said:


> Im gonna teardown my oldest reel tomorrow after reading all these great sites and. YouTube videos its got my confidence up. Worse comes up im sure i can send sombody a box of parts and say oops im sure its happened befor. Just made plans to stay on oak island july 4th weekend im scared to send anything off for now


Willie , that's the way to do it... Look up videos, schematics etc...The worst that can happen is you have to put it all in a box and take it to a reel repair person and say "fix it"... 

I did something like this with my boat engine's carburetors last year. I called my boat guy and said I was going to attempt it. If I failed I was going to bring him the boat and all the parts in a box....I had him for back up and security... Two hours later that Yamaha was running smooth.. I was kind of proud of myself, and had a sense of accomplishment ..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Why is it you feel the need to add a link to my thread? My suggestion WAS NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS!
> I could have very well done the same thing.. If he really wanted to look it up I'm sure he would have. Google makes things so easy...He might have found something useful along the way, as I have done many times. Similarly to how I found the above mentioned retailer. By doing my own searches!
> 
> I sure do not need your approval on "what is , or is not a nice find." I actually "use" my equipment and not take pictures of it and post them. So repairs are necessary from time to time.
> ...


Unless you've changed you name to "WillP", this is not YOUR thread. If you STARTED this thread, then it would be YOURS.

WHY ? ( Let me quote you from another thread you commented on ) . . . "Because I can !"

Surprise, YOU ARE NOT the forum's, moderator, monitor, search engine, either.

I like to to try to help people, rather than attack and criticize them. If what I post helps them out, that's great . . . If it doesn't, at least I made a good faith effort ! It really irks me, on forums, when someone asks a question and some jackass pipes up with "Use the Search . . ." or "Google it yourself . . ." .
I prefer to treat them like a human being, answer their questions and point them in the right direction, if I can.

Why don't you just worry about your own life ? If you don't like what I post, don't read it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha... Whatever Dave....


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

At any rate, best of luck to you with your reels, WilliP !

One thing to be sure to have correct is the relationship of the two Belleville Washers ( Part # 5131 ) . . . They should line up as *)( * and not  *( ), ((, or )) *. . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

ez2cdave said:


> At any rate, best of luck to you with your reels, WilliP !
> 
> They should line up as *)( * and not  *( ), ((, or ))
> 
> Tight Lines !*


*

Hey Dave , all those parentheses kind of look like some thing I have, that you can kiss. It's a rosy red ABU!

Furthermore this would be a wonderful opportunity to post all the pictures of your ABUs*


----------



## WilliP (May 12, 2016)

**** yall said no big deal i tore it down Cleaned it up relubed and back together. I did go ahead and order 4 sets of ceramic bearings and 4 sets of carbonex drag washers they should be here this week and get them all hopped up. Thanks for all the input


----------

